# Welche Spezialisierung ist sinnvoll?



## blackfisch (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

und zwar hab ich ne Frage zu der Schneidereispezialisierung. 

Ich spiel nen Schamanen und habe als Berufe Schneiderei und Verzauberkunst. Nun stellt sich die Frage für mich, wie ich mich am besten spezialisieren sollte. 
Da ich kein Stoffi bin bringen mir die Sets ja relativ wenig. Was kann man mit den Spezialisierungen ansonsten anfangen?

Was würdet ihr mir in diesem Fall empfehlen?

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Yalda (23. Mai 2008)

Hauptaugenmerk sind hier wohl die Taschen,  da du die Sets wie du bereits sagtest, vermutlich nicht anziehen wirst.

Urmondstoffschneider bringt dir vermutlich am meisten, da du damit schneller 20er Taschen herstellen kannst. (es wird trotzdem etwa 2 Wochen pro Tasche dauern)

Die Zauberfeuertasche für die Verzauberkunst kannst du auch mit Urmondstoffspezi herstellen, es dauert nur länger. Du kannst die Tasche selber nur einmal anlegen  und sie ist  (zumindest auf meinem Server) im AH ein echter Ladenhüter, da fast alle Verzauberer auch Schneider sind und sie selber herstellen können.

Schattenstoffspezialist ist eher was für Hexer und Schattenpriester, du kannst zwar die Seelensplittertaschen herstellen, aber dann auch nur zum Verkauf.

Zu den Sets: 
Das Mondstoffset kann man als Heilschamane anziehen oder als Heilerequip benutzen, falls man gerade mal zum heilen gefreiwlligt wurde, bis man bessere Ausrüstung findet. 
Das Zauberstoffset bringt Boni auf Feuer und Arkanzauber und das Schattenstoffset ist für Schatten und Eis, bringen dir also relativ wenig, es sei denn, du bist Frostschockfetischist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vorteil der Urmondstoffschneiderei ist außerdem, dass die Zutaten leicht zu sammeln sind. Du brauchst nur Urleben und Urwasser, was deutlich einfacher zu bekommen ist als Urmana, Urfeuer und Urschatten.


----------



## Tirkari (23. Mai 2008)

Warum bist du als Schami Schneider?
Den einzigen Vorteil, den der Beruf bringt (seelengebundene epische Sets schneidern können), nutzt du nicht und hast das auch nicht vor.

Ich würd mich an deiner Stelle nicht spezialisieren, sondern den Beruf verlernen.
Als neuen Beruf würd ich je nachdem, ob du Twinks bzw genug Gold hast, was dich mit Mats für einen Herstellberuf versorgen kann, Bergbau oder Kräuterkunde nehmen (zum Geld machen und Rohstoffe für Bestellungen bei Juwi/Alchie selber suchen können) oder Alchie (Alchiestein ftw!), Lederer (schöne Items für Schamis herstellbar - je nach Skillung - dazu die Trommeln), Juwi (Trinkets und rare Steine mit den Werten von Epischen für dich selber) oder Ingi (Achtung, braucht sehr vielfältige Rohstoffe, nicht unbedingt günstiger Beruf! - Epische Brille, Flugmount, Repbots, Bomben oder lustige Spielereien, ...)



Yalda schrieb:


> Zu den Sets:
> Das Mondstoffset kann man als Heilschamane anziehen oder als Heilerequip benutzen, falls man gerade mal zum heilen gefreiwlligt wurde, bis man bessere Ausrüstung findet.


Aber bitte wirklich nur, bis man was besseres gefunden hat ...
Heil-Schamis haben von Wille genauso viel wie Priester von Stärke, nämlich gar nix.
Priesterkleidung bei Restoschamis ist fast schlimmer als komplett S1 für DDs.


----------



## blackfisch (23. Mai 2008)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps.

Werde dann wohl Urmondstoffschneider machen. 
Schenider hatte ich gewählt, weil ich meinen Acc. mit meiner Freundin zusammen spiele. Sie hat auf dem selben Server nen Hunter (Kürschner/Leder). Der zweite char auf dem Server war der Schamane und weil ich selber Tasdchen herstellen wollte, fiel die Wahl auf Schneider und Verzauberer. Ich weiß, dass dies nicht unbedingt die beste Beruhswahl für Schamanen ist. aber nun hab ich sie bzw 360 bzw. 320 geskillt und möchte dies nicht aufgeben.

Also dann danke nochmal. Bleibt für mich nur noch zu sagen. Urmondstofftasche ich komme.


----------



## Tirkari (24. Mai 2008)

blackfisch schrieb:


> [...] und weil ich selber Tasdchen herstellen wollte, [...]


In dem Fall ist wirklich Urmondstoffschneider eine gute Wahl. Wenn man die im AH kaufen will, sind die Dinger elendig teuer (wg dem CD auf dem Stoff und dem Urzeugs, was man braucht, ja auch irgendwie verständlich) und andere 20er Taschen gibts ja nicht viele (eine beim Quest in ZA, eine als Randomdrop in TdM und eine jetzt von Maggi)


----------



## Caymen (5. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann nicht verstehen warum immer auf dem Urmondstoff-Set rumgehackt wird...
Es ist vorallem um einiges besser als S1....
Wille ist nur sehr wenig drauf und vorallem auch einiges an mp5
Hab mal stats vergleichen und das Urmondstoffset ist teilweise besser als schwere rüstung aus Karazhan


----------



## Lightfury42 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich kauf ja immer den firebasher,der +25 auf ausdauer und +5456 auf intelligenz bringt. gibts beim Sauron.


----------

